
5 Mistakes You're Making When Hiring Millennials - numo16
http://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/5-mistakes-you-re-making-when-hiring-millennials.html
======
greenyoda
Interesting article, but it has nothing to do with millennials, nor does it
even mention millennials other than in the title. It really applies to any
kind of hiring.

